# Legs for a Light Hood?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Does this help spread out the light thru your tank adding legs?
I was just wondering becuase I have it just resting on my glass top,
but its seems that the plants that reach the top hog all the light leaving
the lower leaves to die.... I was going to buy legs hoping it would spread it out better,
but theres a problem. My tank is 30 inches wide and my light hood is 24 inches long.
If the legs do help, could I just attach the legs then leave it standin on my glass top versus attaching to the sides of my tank and still get the bennifit?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

The concepts of sharing and compromise are human things plant and animals do not understand, nor do they live like that. They get what they can when they can.

Lifting your lights will allow the light to spread. I do not know in your situation whether this is a good thing or not. All I can say is try it and see. If it does not work try to get a longer light.


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

I think that simply adding the legs while resting on the glass will help.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Im thinkin of hanging it from my ceiling....not sure yet


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I had legs on mine but took them off because I didn't like the stray light that didn't go into the aquarium. Before buying legs, sit the light on some kind of blocks to try it out first.
Brian


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I picked up an 1" thick rigid Styrofoam board from the craft store Michaels. I then cut it into four panels of about 4" height. They sit on the frame lip where the glass top used to rest on. Then I placed light and glass top on the panels. That raised the light and blocked stray light.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

How much wattage do you lose raising the light ?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Raising the light fixture up by 4 inches cuts intensity by half. To compensate, I have two bulbs, instead of one.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

But it helps to shine them lower leaves right?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Yes. Raising light fixture allows light to reach a wider surface area. Adding bulb increases light intensity throughout the tank's depth. But floating plants and plants that reach the top still needed to be pruned so that the lower leaves will continue to get sufficient light.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds good....


----------

